# Equilibrium massage pad usage



## lyndsayberesford (2 May 2012)

Just a few quick questions! 

Having bought a new Equilibrium Massage pad for my boys, do you use on the medium setting before riding? and if so do you then put it on the low setting once you have ridden? How long do you use the pad for each time before and after riding?

Has anyone used them anywhere else on the horse? Ie the neck? the hind quarters etc? I appreciate that the straps wont work there but can it be used on any larger area or is it solely for the back area? 

I am hoping that mine arrives tomorrow and can start using it daily, just dont want to "overuse" the pad


----------



## Clarew22 (2 May 2012)

I think the instructions say medium before exercise or low after, or high if you have a problem. 

It automatically runs for 30 mins so you don't have to worry about leaving it on too long, and you can stop it anytime if you don't have time to leave it 30 mins.

I've never used it anywhere else as don't think it would be too effective if not strapped on securely, I was bad and bought the massage mitt for those bits after he liked the pad so much 

Have fun, my horse loves his


----------



## lyndsayberesford (2 May 2012)

do you use it before and after every riding session then?

if he likes the pad i might get the mitt at a later date to do his neck and other areas then


----------



## Fanatical (2 May 2012)

Hi. 

I invested in one earlier this year and used it a few times at home just to see what happened. I was seriously amazed at the difference it made. I now use it just at competitions and put it on before I tack up - for 30 mins on the Medium setting.


----------



## lyndsayberesford (2 May 2012)

Woo thanks! Glad you think it has made a difference

Hopefully loosen big Baz up a bit too! Hope it doesnt relax him too much tho! Anymore relaxed and he might fall over!


----------



## lyndsayberesford (2 May 2012)

PS Mark Windsor coming next Tuesday morning to our place!  

might suggest they try it on Sally and convince them to buy one for her too!


----------



## Fanatical (2 May 2012)

lyndsayberesford said:



			Woo thanks! Glad you think it has made a difference

Hopefully loosen big Baz up a bit too! Hope it doesnt relax him too much tho! Anymore relaxed and he might fall over!
		
Click to expand...

Haha!!! You never know, it might help with the bucking!

All good stuff...glad to hear Mark is coming.


----------



## Britestar (2 May 2012)

I got one earlier this year. I use it on Medium before riding, I don't use it after riding, as don't have time! (Have to get to work).

My boys love it, and its made a huge difference.


----------



## paulineh (2 May 2012)

I have the pad & the mitt plus the magnetic pad and quarter pad. I also have the magnetic leg wraps.

I use the massage pad before work on medium and again after work on low. Once or twice a week I will put it on high to give their backs a good therapeutic massage.

I use the magnetic pad in between as I can put the quarter pad on. 

Depending what I am going with them depends which I use.

At vet gates I will use both the massage pad and mitt. The pad has been known to reduce the heart rate (which is good for Endurance)

The mitt is so good for smaller areas such as hamstrings and necks.

They have all been well worth buying.


----------



## lyndsayberesford (2 May 2012)

paulineh said:



			I have the pad & the mitt plus the magnetic pad and quarter pad. I also have the magnetic leg wraps.

I use the massage pad before work on medium and again after work on low. Once or twice a week I will put it on high to give their backs a good therapeutic massage.

I use the magnetic pad in between as I can put the quarter pad on. 

Depending what I am going with them depends which I use.

At vet gates I will use both the massage pad and mitt. The pad has been known to reduce the heart rate (which is good for Endurance)

The mitt is so good for smaller areas such as hamstrings and necks.

They have all been well worth buying.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that info! Very helpful to know! I'll never be away from the stables now!!!


----------



## Sults (18 September 2012)

Would you be able to leave the pad on whilst travelling to an event?


----------

